# Kopieren, Einfügen unter Vista nicht möglich



## ZodiacXP (21. August 2009)

Ohne etwas zu installieren ist es plötzlich nicht mehr möglich Dateien von einem Ordner zu kopieren und woanders einzufügen. Per Eingabeaufforderung ist es jedoch noch möglich.

Was hat meine explorer.exe für eine Macke?
(Ich gehe davon aus, dass die es ist bei solch einem Fehler)

Edit: Neuderdings wird oft nur das Symbol für Netzwerkverbindung angezeigt, obwohl ich im Netz surfen kann. Und Spiele haben rießen Lags bzw. bleiben auf einmal hängen, was vorher nie der Fall war.
Auf der Platte sind noch knapp 300 GB frei.


----------



## PC Heini (22. August 2009)

Grüss Dich

Zum einen würde ich mal die Netzwerk Konfiguration überprüfen und zum anderen mal nen Memtest durchlaufen lassen.
Auch ein Blick in das Systemprotokoll kann nicht schaden. Vlt findet man dort nen Hinweis, an was es liegen könnte.
Dies mal meine ersten Ideeen.


----------



## ZodiacXP (22. August 2009)

Memtest hat keine Fehler gefunden und die Netzwerkkonfiguration ist wie üblich (und richtig) zum DNS etc.

Das Protokoll zeigt, dass ein ACPI-Bios keine IRQ für diverse PCI-Steckplätze zuweisen konnte. 6 (TV-Karte), 7 (nicht gefunden), 3 (nicht gefunden) - im Hardware-Manager.

Interessant ist, dass ich nicht mehr aus dem Explorer heraus auf C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile zugreifen kann, jedoch aus der Eingabeaufforderung heraus den Inhalt sehe und auch per Notepad etc. öffnen kann.

Edit: Ist ja böse. Es sind kaum noch administrative Vorgänge Möglich. Benutzerkonten kann ich auch nicht ändern. (Bin in einem Administrator-Konto angemeldet)


----------



## PC Heini (22. August 2009)

Ui ui ui, das scheint ja einiges nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Würde jetzt mal ne Systemreparatur vornehmen.
Obs ein Virus oder sonstige Schadware ist?


----------



## ZodiacXP (22. August 2009)

Gestern lief schon "chkdsk /r" durch. Heute lief der Virenscanner und ich bin mit der Wiederherstellung so weit zurück gegangen wie es ging. Ohne Erfolg.
Zudem läuft ständig eine Firewall, die keinen ungewöhnlichen Verkehr aufzeichnet.

Bin schon dabei zu sagen, dass die Befehle für Kopieren und Einfügen irgendwo eine Macke haben oder mal geändert wurden. Nachdem ich VirtualPC installiert habe ging alles noch, aber ganz ausschließen möchte ich es nicht. (Das war meine letzte Aktion noch vor dem Fehler)

Bei der Gelegenheit steige ich mal auf Win7 um und hoffe das es danach verschwunden ist.


----------

